# 2D Layout Ideas



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello,

For a couple months I have been having fun putting together and taking apart my Rokuhan Z scale roadbed track in different configurations and running on it. Its been great and is comically portable. I even built a trestle with the 5 year old from Lego's!

I've acquired a bit more track now and think its time to stick some track down on plywood so I can run trains more.

After looking at some Z scale plans and some HO 5 x 9's I've come up with a layout I like and would appreciate any suggestions to make it more pleasing or fit more on it.

The first two are my working:



















These two and some others inspired me a bit.


















Pretty much I want a layout which:

-Is 2D flat so I can pick up the board and move it about. I dig trees and might stick a couple to it and a couple of the inch or two tall Z scale buildings to break the monotony. Maybe.

-60 inches by 30 inches or so is about the size I'd like. Something I can carry about the house and move at least in the mini-van. 

-If it doesn't show, I like continuous running with some switching opportunities. I limit my Z scale to MTL magnematic couplers so I want to take advantage of it!

-My Z scale loco is a six axle unit to I've limited myself to 220 mainline curves which seem just larger than 18" HO curves in relation to my KCS SD40.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm only seeing one image. That might be the firewall at work. 

One suggestion: Instead of a stub-ended yard at the lower right, eliminate the crossover in the middle of the yard and add another access track on the right side, making the yard double ended. That would give you more flexibility.

There is also no way to turn trains / loco. Once clockwise, always clockwise (or vice versa).

I wouldn't try to squeeze too much more track in if you want room for scenery and structures. It's already pretty crowded.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My personal choice is the first track plan shown.
It has switching capabilities and also continuous
running. There is the added ability to run two
trains continuously even if DC powered.

If you want ability to turn a loco around you
could use a turntable. There appears to be
room for that.

There are two passing sidings (or runaround tracks).
They'll come in handy so locos can get 'on the other
side' of a car it is switching.

Don


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Cool. The first one is the one I came up with. Not sure my thinking is 100% original but I saw good things in several others and took them.

I find the siding track bypassing the yard not attractive but I love having it there. Maybe in person it will look better.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> Cool. The first one is the one I came up with. Not sure my thinking is 100% original but I saw good things in several others and took them.
> 
> I find the siding track bypassing the yard not attractive but I love having it there. Maybe in person it will look better.


Looks to me like you could simply fix that by moving one turnout, so the yard comes off of the left-most turnout, and the passing track comes off the diverging leg of that turnout.

If you would consider switching to flex track vice the sectional track you are using, this would give you much more freedom to clean up that area.


----------

